# P0447



## pdedrich (Nov 1, 2016)

What is the bad part that need replacing 
for OBD2 codes P0447 and P0420?


----------



## ommynous (Aug 23, 2016)

P0447 NISSAN Evaporative Emission Control System Vent Control Circuit Open

P0420 NISSAN Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold Bank 1

These will give you in depth explanations of what you're looking for. Fix code p0447 before worrying about p0420, unless you have any issues running the engine.

Judging by the sites description, this isn't just something you can do on the weekend. This is something deep in the EVAP system, which holds all the gas fumes and helps pressurize the system. If you've had any problems pumping gas, this would be why. Also, you may just try getting a new gas cap. I've never personally experienced anything like this, so I can't say much. But you might be talking to a shop soon about this one.


----------



## pdedrich (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks and I will try these fixes out.


----------



## nismolover (Sep 13, 2016)

This may help in a way. The process is pretty similar with your vehicle.
https://youtu.be/GiHrpsRHYAM


----------

